# Trout Bites Been Good!



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

Fishing the last few days has been pretty good. Winds have been light, tides been coming in and the trout bites been decent. We've caught some solid fish up to 4 lbs. drifting over shell, working slicks and under birds. Down South lures in predominantly light colors have worked best.

I'm open on Monday 8th and Tuesday 9th. We can fish the bay for trout or a nearshore trip for tarpon. Give me a call to book a trip and let's go catch some fish!

Single anglers If you find yourself wanting to fish but can't get anyone to commit to going with you give us a call. We keep a waiting list and on days when we aren't booked and weather looks good we will send out a group text message the day before. First 3 to respond get the spots. We charge $175 per person for these trips

*** If sending a text message please send it to: 
281-924-5588.

Or call:
409-770-3567

www.qualityfishingguides.com

Email @ [email protected]

YouTube @ Quality Fishing Guides 





Like us on Facebook @ Quality Fishing Guides

Follow us on Instagram @ Capt LG Boyd

Proudly sponsored by:
Simms
www.simmsfishing.com
Mojo Sportswear
www.mojo-gear.com
Laser Marine
www.lasermarine.com
HookSpit Fishing Gear
www.hookspit.com
Down South Lures
www.downsouthlures.com
McClain Trailers
www.mcclaintrailers.com
Yeti
www.yeticoolers.com
Rapala
www.rapala.com


----------

